# التجارب المعمليه التي تجري علي الركام



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الاختبارات و التجارب التي تجرى على الركام نظراً لتعدد مصادر الركام المستخدم في رصف الطرق واختلاف أنواعه وبالتالي خواصه و أدائه وحتى يمكن تعريف نوع الركام المستخدم وتحديد خواصه ومواصفاته فقد وضعت العديد من الاختبارات والتجارب العملية التي تجرى على عينات من الركام و يمكن بواسطة النتائج المتحصل عليها الحكم على جودة الركام و صلاحيته للاستخدام في الغرض المطلوب. وسنقدم في هذا الجزء عرضاً مختصراً لبعض الاختبارات والتجارب القياسية المعمول بها في هذا المجال. 1 اختبار التهشيم Crushing test يجرى هذا الاختبار لقياس مدى مقاومة الركام المستعمل في طبقات الرصف للتهشيم الناتج عن الأحمال المطبقة فوق سطح الرصف. يبين الشكل 4.4 المعدات المستخدمة في هذا الاختبار. وهى إضافة إلى آلة الضغط ، اسطوانة حديدية قطرها الداخلي (152 مم) مع قاعدة ومكبس بقطر(150 مم)، وتوجد اسطوانة قياس بقطر (115 مم) و ارتفاع (180 مم) ومدكّ ومجموعة مناخل قياسية (6). عينة الركام المستخدمة في هذا الاختبار محصورة بين المنخل (12.5 مم) و (10مم). وتبدأ التجربة بملء اسطوانة القياس بالركام على ثلاث طبقات متساوية تدمك كل طبقة بدقها 25 مرة باستعمال قضيب حديدي خاص (المدكّ) ، ثم يحدد وزن العينة (W1). تفرغ بعدها في اسطوانة الاختبار على ثلاث طبقات متساوية أيضاً وتدمك بنفس الكيفية السابقة. يتم بعد ذلك وضع المكبس فوق العينة ملامس لسطح الركام وتبدأ عملية التحميل بمعدل ثابت (4 طن/دقيقة) حتى الوصول إلى أقصى حمل وهو 40 طن(6). بعد ذلك تفرغ عينة الركام و تمرر خلال المنخل 2.36 مم و يحدد وزن الركام المار (W2). وبذلك يمكن حساب قيمة التهشيم للركام كالأتي: قيمة تهشيم الركام = حيث : W1= وزن العينة الأصلي W2= وزن الركام المار من المنخل 2.36 مم. وتحدد المواصفات قيمة التهشيم بما لا يزيد عن 30% بالنسبة للركام المستخدم في الطبقات السطحية و45% للركام المستخدم في طبقات الأساس و الأساس المساعد. اختبار الصدم Impact Test يجرى هذا الاختبار للتعرف على مدى مقاومة الركام لقوة الصدم والتي تعبر عن الأحمال الديناميكية التي قد يتعرض لها الرصف بسبب مرور عجلات المركبات أو بسبب التوقف المفاجئ على سطح الطريق. ويتمثل الاختبار في تعريض عينة مختارة من الركام لعدد من الصدمات المتتالية بواسطة مطرقة قياسية تسقط بشكل حر من ارتفاع محدد ثم تحسب نسبة المادة المفقودة من حبيبات الركام إلى الكمية الأصلية للحصول على قيمة الصدم. يبين الشكل 5.4 رسم تخطيط لمعدات الاختبار وتتكون من اسطوانة معدنية قطرها الداخلي 102 مم و عمقها 50 مم مثبتة فوق قاعدة معدنية توضع داخل إطار التحميل و الذي تنزلق عليه مطرقة معدنية يتراوح وزنها بين 1350 جم و 1400 جم يمكن إن تسقط بشكل حر من ارتفاع يبلغ 380 مم من فوق سطح العينة كما تتضمن المعدات وعاء قياس أسطواني و قضيب دمك معدني و بعض المناخل القياسية (6). عينة الركام المستخدمة في هذا الاختبار يجب أن تكون محصورة بين حجم 12.5 مم و 10 مم. يتم إعداد العينة بدمكها داخل وعاء القياس على ثلاث طبقات و ذلك بدق كل طبقة 25 مرة بقضيب الدمك و يحدد وزن العينة و ليكن (W1) (6). تنقل بعدها العينة إلى اسطوانة الاختبار و توضع على ثلاث طبقات أيضا حيث تدمك كل طبقة بنفس الكيفية السابقة. يبدأ بعد ذلك الاختبار بتثبيت المطرقة القياسية على الارتفاع المحدد (380 مم) وتركها تسقط على سطح العينة بشكل حرّ . و يتم تكرار ذلك 15 مرة بمعدل سريع وثابت. بانتهاء عملية الصدم يتم إفراغ محتويات اسطوانة الاختبار و إمرار المادة من المنخل 2.36 مم و يحدد الوزن المار (W2). وتحسب قيمة الصدم Impact Value كما يلي: قيمة الصدم = وبناء على القيمة المتحصل عليها يتم تصنيف الركام وفق الآتي: ركام عالي القوة	≥ 10 % ركام قوى 10 – 20 % ركام جيد 20– 30 % ركام ضعيف	30 – 45 % ويسمح باستخدام الركام الذي لا تزيد قيمة الصدم له عن 30% في الطبقات السطحية للرصف أما الركام الضعيف فيمكن استخدامه في الطبقات التحتية فقط و بشرط ألا تزيد قيمة الصدم عن 45%. اختبار البري Abrasion test يتعرض الركام المستخدم في طبقات الرصف السطحية لعمليات البري و التآكل المستمر بسبب احتكاكه المباشر مع عجلات المركبات المارة على سطح الطريق و بسبب عوامل التعرية الجوية مثل مياه الأمطار وهبوب الرياح المحملة بالرمل … الخ. لذلك فإن الركام المستخدم في الطبقة السطحية يجب أن يكون مقاوماً للبرى و التآكل ، أي أن يكون ذا صلادة عالية. ولاختبار هذه الخاصية توجد العديد من التجارب تأتى في مقدمتها تجربة لوس أنجلس لاختبار البرى. ويتلخص اختبار لوس أنجلس للبري في تعريض عينة الركام لعمليات البري والتآكل في المعمل عن طريق تدويرها في اسطوانة من الصلب لعدد معين من المرات حيث تتعرض حبيبات الركام للاصطدام ببعضها البعض و بجدار اسطوانة الصلب وكذلك بكرات حديدية صلبة ذات وزن و قطر محدد و بعدد يتناسب و كمية الركام المراد اختباره. تتمثل أدوات الاختبار في اسطوانة مجوفة من الصلب بقطر داخلي قدره 700 مم وبطول 500 مم تدور حول محورها الأفقي كما هي مبينة في الشكل 6.4. و يوجد بداخل الاسطوانة رف معدني بكامل الطول كما تتضمن معدات الاختبار كرات من الصلب بقطر 48 مم تقريباً و يتراوح وزنها بين 390 و 445 جم وبعض المناخل القياسية. ويبدأ الاختبار بتحديد وزن العينة (W1) ويتراوح بين 5 و10 كجم وكذلك العدد المطلوب من كرات الصلب. ثم توضع عينة الركام و الكرات داخل اسطوانة الاختبار و يتم تدوير الاسطوانة بمعدل ثابت (30-33 دورة / دقيقة) حتى الوصول إلى عدد الدورات المطلوب و الذي يتحدد بناء على نوع وحجم الركام المراد اختباره و يتراوح بين 500 و 1000 دورة . عند اكتمال عدد الدورات المطلوبة يتم تفريغ محتويات الاسطوانة و إمرارها خلال المنخل 1.70 مم ويجرى وزن الركام المار و ليكن ( W2 ). ويتم تحديد قيمة البري لعينة الركام من العلاقة: قيمة البرى = وعادة تحدد المواصفات قيمة البري المسموح بها للركام على النحو التالي: الطبقة السطحية ≤ 30% طبقة الأساس و الأساس المساعد ≤ 50% أختبار المتانة Soundness Test اختبار المتانة هو مقياس لخاصية الديمومة أو المعايشة للركام، وذلك لمعرفة مدى تأثره بتغير الظروف المناخية. ويجرى هذا الاختبار وفق الخطوات التالية: 1.	إعداد عينة الركام و تنظيفها و تجفيفها و تحديد التدرج الحبيبي لها 2.	غمر العينة في محلول كبريتات الصوديوم أو كبريتات المنجنيز لمدة تتراوح بين 16 و 18 ساعة. 3.	تجفيف العينة في فرن درجة حرارته 105 –110 ºم. 4.	تكرار عمليات الغمر و التجفيف (الخطوتين 2 ، 3) عدة مرات وذلك اعتماداً على طبيعة الظروف المناخية بالمنطقة و أيضا على نوع المحلول المستخدم في عملية الغمر. و في العادة يتراوح عدد هذه الدورات ما بين 5 و 10 دورات. 5.	يتم فحص عينة الركام بالنظر و باستخدام المجهر و ذلك للتعرف على أية شقوق أو تفتت يكون قد حدث لجزيئات الركام. 6.	إجراء عملية التحليل المنخلي لعينة الركام بعد الاختبار و تحديد التدرج الحبيبي لها و مقارنته بالتدرج الأصلي. 7.	وزن العينة بعد الاختبار و تحديد الفقد في الوزن . و يعبر عن نتيجة اختبار المتانة بتحديد نسبة الفقد في الوزن. وتنص مواصفات الركام المستخدم في أعمال الرصف ألا تزيد هذه النسبة عن 12% عند استخدام محلول كبريتات الصوديوم و 18% في حالة محلول كبريتات المنجنيز (4) . 5.3.2.4 اختبارات تحديد الشكل Shape Tests تجرى هذه الاختبارات للتعرف على شكل حبيبات الركام و تحديد نسبة الأشكال غير المرغوبة في العينة مثل الركام المفلطح أو الممطول أو الزاوي. وذلك من خلال عدد من التجارب لتحديد مؤشر التفلطح Flakiness index و مؤشر الممطولية (Elongation Index) و الرقم الزاوي Angular Number و تبين الفقرات التالية كيفية تحديد هذه المؤشرات . ‌أ.	مؤشر التفلطح: يعرّف مؤشر التفلطح على انه نسبة وزن جزيئات الركام التي تقل فيها نسبة السمك إلى الطول عن 0.60 إلى الوزن الكلى للعينة . و يتمثل هذا الاختبار في إمرار عينة الركام عبر مناخل خاصة ذات فتحات عرضها يساوى 0.60 من متوسط حجم الركام المراد اختباره . فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كان حجم حبيبات الركام يتراوح بين 16 و 20 مم فأن عرض فتحة المنخل = مم (5). ويتم وزن الجـزء المار من الركام و ليكن ( W2 ) و بمعرفة الوزن الأصلي للعينة ( W1 ) يمكن تحديد مؤشر التفلطح من العلاقة : مؤشر التفلطح = ‌ب.	مؤشر الممطولية: يعرف مؤشر الممطولية على انه النسبة المئوية لوزن جزيئات الركام الممطول إلى الوزن الكلى للعينة. ويجرى هذا الاختبار على الركام الذي يزيد حجم حبيباته عن 6.30 مم ، و يتلخص في امرار عينة الركام من منخل خاص ذي فتحات تعادل 1.80 حجم الركام المستعمل . و يتم تحديد مؤشر الممطولية بقسمة وزن الجزء المار من الركام (W2) على الوزن الكلى للعينة ، وذلك حسب العلاقة التالية (5): مؤشر الممطولية = ‌ج.	الرقم الزاوي: الركام الزاوي تكون حبيباته ذات حواف مسننة و واضحة كما هو الحال في الركام المنتج من كسر الصخور. وحيث إن الركام الزاوي يعمل على تقليل الفراغات بين حبيبات الركام في الخلطة مقارنة بالركام المدور الذي تصل فيه نسبة الفراغات إلى 33% ، يتم التعبير عن هذه الظاهرة بما يعرف بالرقم الزاوي. والاختبار الذي يجرى لهذا الغرض يتمثل في تجهيز عينة الركام بتنظيفها و تجفيفها جيداً و تحديد التدرج الحبيبي لها. توضع بعدها العينة في اسطوانة معدنية حجمها 3 لترات على ثلاث طبقات و تدمك كل طبقة بدقها 100 مرة بقضيب دمك خاص .يجرى بعدها تسوية السطح النهائي للعينة و يتم وزنها و ليكن ( Wg). بعد ذلك تفرغ الاسطوانة من الركام و تملأ بالماء و يؤخذ وزن الماء وليكن ( Ww) . و من ذلك يمكن تحديد الرقم الزاوي من العلاقة : الرقم الزاوي = و يمثل الرقم 67 حجم المادة الصلبة لخليط من الركام المدور، حيث تبلغ نسبة الفراغات به 33%. ويتراوح الرقم الزاوي للركام المستخدم في أعمال الرصف بين 0 و 11 % (5). اختبار الكثافة النسبية وامتصاص الماء Relative Density and Water Absorption Test كما سبقت الإشارة في الجزء ( 2.2.4 ) فان الكثافة النسبية أو الكثافة النوعية للركام هي مؤشر على قوة و متانة الركام . فكلما ارتفعت قيمة الكثافة النسبية للركام كلما كان قوياً و اكثر تماسكاً و العكس صحيح فالركام ذو الكثافة النسبية المنخفضة يكون في العادة ركام مسامي و ذو امتصاص كبير للماء . اختبار الكثافة النسبية للركام يشبه إلى حد كبير اختبار الكثافة النسبية لحبيبات التربة الذي تم شرحه في الجزء (3.2.3) باستثناء بعض الاختلاف في الأدوات المستعملة في كل حالة. إذ إن كلا الاختبارين عبارة عن سلسلة من عمليات الوزن للعينة في الهواء و تحت الماء و بعد التجفيف و هكذا. وفيما يلي الخطوات الأساسية لاختبار قياس الكثافة النسبية لعينة الركام : 1.	وزن عينة الركام المراد اختبارها ( حوالي 2000 جم ) . 2.	توضع العينة في سلة معدنية على هيئة شبكة و تغمر في الماء لمدة 24 ساعة و يتم وزنها و هي مغمورة في الماء (W1). 3. تخرج العينة من الماء و يجفف سطحها و يتم وزنها ( W2) . 4. تجفف العينة في فرن درجة حرارته 100 –110 ºم لمدة 24 ساعة تم توزن (W3) . و من خلال هذه القياسات يمكن حساب الكثافة النسبية للركام . ومن المعروف أن هناك عدة قيم للكثافة النسبية للركام يمكن حسابها بناء على الحالة التي اخذ فيها وزن الركام من حيث هو جاف تماماً أو جاف السطح أو مشبع (انظر الشكل 3.4). و يتم من خلال هذه التجربة أيضا تحديد نسبة امتصاص الركام للماء و ذلك بمعرفة كتلة الماء الممتص بواسطة حبيبات الركام و هو الفرق بين كتلة العينة و هي مشبعة و كتلتها و هي جافة السطح ، و يقسم هذا الفرق على الكتلة الجافة للعينة . وذلك طبقاً للعلاقة التالية : نسبة امتصاص الماء = و في العادة تتراوح الكثافة النوعية للركام الصخري المستعمل في أعمال الرصف بين 2.60 و 2.90 و توصى المواصفات بالا تزيد نسبة امتصاص الماء له عن 0.6% (6،5).


----------



## شوقي علي محمد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

تشكر يا هندسة ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------

